# Those who post video's, please read!!!



## rhbama3

Per the forum rules, as a reminder so that forum inappropriate content is not posted....DO NOT post the URL link to a youtube video. All videos from any video hosting site must be embedded. Copy and paste the EMBED link into your thread after you have ensured by screening in entirety that the video contains appropriate content. This applies to all video hosting sites that you provide links to here. The continued ability to post videos could be jeopardized if this is not complied with.

ALL VIDEO'S MUST BE EMBEDDED. VIDEO NOT EMBEDDED WILL BE REMOVED WITHOUT NOTIFICATION.

Tutorial for those who are unsure how to embed a video:
Step one: go to the video that you want to post to the forum.
Step two: Click on "Share". When you do this, a new sub menu opens underneath ( share this video) with "embed" as one of the options.
Step three: Click on "embed" and the highlighted embed code will appear underneath. Simply right click on the code to copy, and then right click again in your Forum post to add the video where you want.
Thats all there is to it!


----------



## king killer delete

Read this folks


----------



## Coach K

*Embedding Facebook Videos*

Embedding facebook videos uses a different procedure than the previous instructions tell you. 

If you click on share you will just be able to share the video on other facebook pages so this is how it is done.  (very easily)

1.  click on the facebook video
2.  there is a row of 3 dots above the upper right hand
     corner of the post with the video.
3.  hover the cursor over the three dots and left click on
     it.
4.  One of the options is to embed
5.  Left click on embed and you will get the embed url
     code in a window.
6.  Copy and paste the url code to the GON Post and your
     video will now be embedded! 
7.  Click the "Submit Reply" button and your post will be
     saved.


----------

